# Moving! Need a Toronto Mover Recommendation



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey All,

First time mover here, and since this is the only Canadian msg board I frequent, thought I'd ask somewhat of a random question.

I need to hire a mover to move my stuff from my apt to my house.

Anyone have any recommendations for a Toronto mover?

Or horror stories of companies to stay away from!

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Whatever company you choose, never use a small or unadvertised (or poorly advertised) moving company. The bigger moving companies charge more, but are definitely worth it. (Atlas Van Lines - family has had a good experience with them.) I originally used a 'cheaper' moving company to get from New Brunswick to Ontario, and despite it not costing nearly as much as the bigger, more renown moving companies, it was a less-than-stellar experience. Unprofessional crew members, unreliable, broken promises, broken fragile items on arrival, and then overcharged me in the end.

Call around. Most moving companies will send a rep. to your apartment to assess your items (and if you need them to pack for you), to create an accurate quote for you. Speaking with that representative will give you an idea what to expect, and be sure to ask questions. (And check if their crew members are uniformed - this will say something about their professionalism.)

If your apartment isn't too large (single bedroom), rent a van and move yourself. You should be able to move yourself for sub-$250-$400(-ish), vehicle rent and packing supplies included, with a day or two worth of work; less if you get some friends to help you.

Good luck.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

hey daniel,

A few years ago, I found Two Guys and a Truck (I think that was the name) in the Now Magazine classifieds and they a good job of moving my stuff. However, I packed everything myself and did not have any large appliances to deal with.

Moved from the Annex part of town to my current location near St.Clair/Oakwood to the 8th floor of an apt. building. Took about 4 hours and cost about $200. I was happy with the results, nothing went missing or was damaged during the move. Luckily, we had one of the elevators are our disposal

If your looking for someone who also packs and unpacks, then go with the big companies like Atals Van Lines but it will be costly. 

Maybe have a look at the Now Classifieds


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I actually had good experience with these guys.
Quality Movers

They are really small, and I found them on craigslist, but they did a good job. I wasn't looking to move a lot of stuff, though--I moved my boxes in myself, they just stepped in to move furniture.


----------



## Pema (Feb 12, 2008)

*Still need a mover?*

Hi Daniel,
If you're still looking for a mover in Toronto, my wife and I recommend Tippet Richardson. They were excellent but not that cheap.

A friend of mine recommends the descriptively named El Cheapo movers .

Hope this helps!
Pema


----------



## strope (Feb 12, 2009)

*moving company*

Hello everyone. You probably already moved, but hopefully this post will help someone else that is moving soon. I had a good experience with an Allied moving company. Allied was professional, communicative, and flexible. Marilyn, the move coordinator, was very helpful. Also Cliff (the driver) was very detail-oriented.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Pema said:


> A friend of mine recommends the descriptively named El Cheapo movers .


"Don't be a schmo, try El Cheapo!"


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone with my Daughter who was moved in this morning. 

She was delighted with El Cheapo. Apparently they're young guys, but take their job very seriously. They might have been cute, too. She didn't say, but thought getting to ride in the cab was fun.

She moved a one bedroom apt worth of stuff about five minutes away for $240 bucks. 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

just used these guys last week > Emerald Movers & Storage, Home

moved our 2 story house, awesome. Was highly recommended by 2 friends who used them.


----------



## ericw (Mar 10, 2009)

I've used NAVL as my household movers... The drivers, loaders and unloaders were very courteous and careful. I had no complaints.


----------



## invectus12 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm new in this forum and I'm not sure if it's too late to reply, but I also heard some good stuff about Energy Crew, El Cheapo and Premiere Van Lines.


----------



## Womprat (Jul 14, 2005)

Pema said:


> Hi Daniel,
> ...
> A friend of mine recommends the descriptively named El Cheapo movers .
> 
> ...


+1 

They moved us 6 years ago from Yonge & Eglinton to Woodbridge. We had a pretty full 2 bedroom apt, and they were great. 

-Mike


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Lots of one post recommendations here...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Spam too.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Which ones?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes, that's the problem isn't it?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Yes, that's the problem isn't it?


Ha ha.


----------



## georgexmlk2 (Jan 7, 2015)

I've used this great moving company for my move couple of weeks ago called TSC Moving & Storage Toronto. They had great rates and included free boxes. Check them out here Toronto Movers, Toronto Moving Company, Toronto Storage company


----------



## juliejohn (Aug 13, 2015)

I suggest you to hire the best moving company like Man and van Barnes. This is the perfect and reliable moving firm for moving and relocation services. Last month i hire this organization for my house moving process they give me best services at cheap price and transfer my things very carefully.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

So they'll move things to 2008? Great!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I used two men and truck 10 years ago.. they were great, but i paid for a 3 guy, because they move faster than 2 - works out cheaper..
recently I used AMJ campbell movers.. - did a flat rate deal for moving and storage, friendly fast - headache free.. - 8 guys came and packed plus moved us..
its all depends on the budget plus the bigger movers have insurance plus move like they are being paid by the job.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Zombie thread, macintosh doc.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Zombie thread, macintosh doc.


DAMN IT.. I was so willing to share my life experiences to those who needed, now i feel used and unappreciated. :-(


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Spam that revived the thread was reported early this morning.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> DAMN IT.. I was so willing to share my life experiences to those who needed, now i feel used and unappreciated. :-(


Just an old raggy Kleenex on the sidewalk of life.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

More spam, reported.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Boy, one spammer revives a thread and now three spammers in a row have jumped in. Reported.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Like a contagious disease… but you'd wonder why a UK moving company would even bother spamming a Canadian computer forum…???


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Like a contagious disease… but you'd wonder why a UK moving company would even bother spamming a Canadian computer forum…???


After the federal election - there will be an exodus of Canadian on mass, if Harper is not re elected.
UK , US - even Mexico maybe an option


----------

